# Intel Q9550 and frequency scaling

## Judge584

Hi,

Any idea to get rid of this in dmesg: "CPUFREQ: Per core ondemand sysfs interface is deprecated - up_threshold"?

Googling for hours and can't find a solution...argh!

And if possible, does anyone knows how to monitor temperature on this CPU? Seems it doesn't work like old days.

Best regards.

----------

## drescherjm

```
jmd0 ~ # uname -a

Linux jmd0.comcast.net 2.6.27.42-sound-seq-00023-g9d49d83-dirty #9 SMP Fri Feb 26 21:10:38 EST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

I am not sure about the warning however frequency scaling / C1E does work on my q9550 even when overclocked (although it does not return the correct frequency when overclocked) 

I have the following in my /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

echo 11 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold

echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor

echo 11 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold

echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu2/cpufreq/scaling_governor

echo 11 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu2/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold

echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu3/cpufreq/scaling_governor

echo 11 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu3/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold

```

Now for temperatures I use coretemp

```
jmd0 ~ # sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +45.0 C  (high = +76.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +44.0 C  (high = +76.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

coretemp-isa-0002

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 2:      +44.0 C  (high = +76.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

coretemp-isa-0003

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 3:      +37.0 C  (high = +76.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

w83627ehf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:       +1.04 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)

+12V:       +11.35 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.20 V)

AVCC:        +3.34 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

3VCC:        +3.31 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

in4:         +1.69 V  (min =  +1.62 V, max =  +1.78 V)

in5:         +2.04 V  (min =  +1.90 V, max =  +2.04 V)

in6:         +4.71 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.25 V)   ALARM

VSB:         +3.39 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

VBAT:        +3.28 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

Case Fan:   2136 RPM  (min = 1298 RPM, div = 8)

CPU Fan:     852 RPM  (min =  502 RPM, div = 16)

Aux Fan:       0 RPM  (min = 337500 RPM, div = 4)  ALARM

Sys Temp:    +45.0 C  (high = +54.0 C, hyst = +30.0 C)  sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:    +30.5 C  (high = +80.0 C, hyst = +75.0 C)  sensor = diode

AUX Temp:    +10.5 C  (high = +80.0 C, hyst = +75.0 C)  sensor = thermistor
```

Here is the first cpu at idle

```
jmd0 ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo                                                                                                                                         

processor       : 0                                                                                                                                                

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel                                                                                                                                     

cpu family      : 6                                                                                                                                                

model           : 23                                                                                                                                               

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9550  @ 2.83GHz                                                                                                  

stepping        : 7                                                                                                                                                

cpu MHz         : 2003.000                                                                                                                                         

cache size      : 6144 KB                                                                                                                                          

physical id     : 0                                                                                                                                                

siblings        : 4                                                                                                                                                

core id         : 0                                                                                                                                                

cpu cores       : 4                                                                                                                                                

apicid          : 0                                                                                                                                                

initial apicid  : 0                                                                                                                                                

fpu             : yes                                                                                                                                              

fpu_exception   : yes                                                                                                                                              

cpuid level     : 10                                                                                                                                               

wp              : yes                                                                                                                                              

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm                                                            

bogomips        : 5968.08                                                                                                                                          

clflush size    : 64                                                                                                                                               

cache_alignment : 64                                                                                                                                               

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual                                                                                                                

power management:      
```

And now 1 cpu at > 11 % load

```
processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9550  @ 2.83GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 2833.000

cache size      : 6144 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5968.09

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## Rexilion

Perhaps you can monitor your temperature through:

```
/sys/devices/virtual/hwmon/
```

And I think that up_threshold is analog to the new:

```
/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
```

----------

## Judge584

Thanks!

I can now read temperatures with the coretemp module.

For the w83627ehf, while it is detected on my system, it refuse to load: 

w83627ehf: Found W83667HG chip at 0x290

ACPI: I/O resource w83627ehf [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region HWRE [0x290-0x299]

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

I have to use atk-0110 module instead, which work. (my motherboard is from ASUS).

----------

## kite14

@Judge584

atk-0110 module is the right choice for recent ASUS motherboards, as there are issues with 

latest kernels (>=2.6.31) and lm_sensors.

Don't bother about other modules not loading: lm_sensors doesn't use then anymore -> see  this explanation for further details.

----------

